# Casa Magna Oscuro Churchill Gordo review



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

6 5/8 X 56 Wrapper - Honduras, Binder - Honduras, Filler - Nicaragua/Honduras. This cigar starts med. but then builds to a full bodied cigar. Flavors start off with an expresso taste with raisiny sweetness and an underlying cinnamony spice. As I smoked the cigar, the cigar builds in flavor and strength (which I love) to where the sweet raisin taste dominates along with a cinnamon & anise spice. As I got to the the last third of the cigar, I detected some cocoa flavor coming in and building. Coffee/expresso taste is still present as well. Flavors continue building until the end where it leaves you wishing the cigar would last even longer. Nice long finish on the palatte. I found this cigar to be complex. The construction, burn and draw were perfect. With the pricepoint on this cigar, it makes it an excellent value - I recommend trying.


----------

